# 02 Honda Insight EV Conversion



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Was your insight a hybrid? I have often thought about converting a hybrid to full electric by putting in a DC motor and a big DC controller where the ICE motor was. You could have all the benefits of AC with the regen and all, and then have a less expensive but more powerful DC system to take over where the ICE used to take over. They could both run off the same pack... Just thinking out loud here, Hope your build goes well!


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Greetings

In terms of weight and aero drag, the 1st gen insight is pretty much the cats meow as far as conversion candidates go.

You ought to be able to stay well within GVW with a decent sized lithium pack presumably replacing the existing engine, transmission, ICE components and hybrid battery at a minimum.

Only feedbackl is unless those motors you spec (enertrac 603) are extremely high torque/low RPM motors you may find the need for some amount of gear reduction. I don't see a torque number on the motors but they did their testing with a 500lbs cycle + rider. You would be looking at maybe 2000-2500lbs, so even with two motors you have double the weight to push around. Depending on their RPM/Torque/efficiency it might be possible to have success by gearing them down 2:1.

I considered a similar dual motor setup with perm 132 motors when I originally was planning out my first conversion, a 1985 MR2. I decided that I could not get both sufficient low end torque and sufficient top speed with a single speed reduction. I ended up with a conventional brushed DC motor attached to the original vehicle transmission.

Given the very low weight you have the opportunity to achieve, you probably can figure out a direct drive approach that will work without needing too big of a motor. perhaps the HPEVs 144v system going into a 4:1 differential or transaxle locked into 4th gear would work. a 100ah/144v battery (300lbs or so with lifepo4) in that car ought to get you up to 70-80 miles of highway range without too much fuss.

Good luck.


----------



## AC Miata (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes it was a hybrid. Right now it is engine/motor and trans less. The original electric motor setup that I purchased from Enertrac was installed in a Miata and proved to be a very successful operation without a transmission. My plan is to do the same, mounting the dual motors in the engine compartment directly coupled to the front wheels thru halfshafts that I will have to make up or have made. The dual controllers will be mounted above the motors along with possibly some of the batteries. The remainder of the 144 v batteries will be located in the center of the car original battery location as well as the spare tire location behind that. My goal is to keep the bulk of the weight in the center of the car.


----------



## fb_bf (Jul 6, 2011)

Can you post the torque of your motors, and the amps you intend to use? I'm not a fan of direct drive systems, and I'd like to see how yours works out. It seems that you'll have a pretty slow starting acceleration without any gearing. The setup you showed looks very nice, but for drive-ability I think it might be worth keeping the weight of the transmission. 

Frank


----------



## AC Miata (Feb 28, 2010)

This is where more info on the motors is located. My motors are model 603 and I am using 144 volts. The weight will be critical and the tire diameter also.


----------



## AC Miata (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.enertrac.net/product.php#b


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Jim. Nice to see you here. Your YouTube links... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biAct1Eh33M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaDGyDDDTDg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGO2t0kuVkc

Keen to see a few pics of the car if you have them. Sorry about the snow. 
How are you mounting the motors in the insight? Will you have a subframe to hold everything together? A bit like Riperton's Mira build. 

I'm excited to see how the car performs with the Enertrac motors.
Regards


----------



## AC Miata (Feb 28, 2010)

tylerwatts said:


> Hi Jim. Nice to see you here. Your YouTube links...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biAct1Eh33M
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaDGyDDDTDg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGO2t0kuVkc
> ...


 Tried to import a couple of pictures but couldn't get it thru. I love snow!!!
The beam in the videos will be adapted with a couple of more beams and mounted to the original engine/trans mounts, kind of a sub-frame. Where is Riperton's Mira?


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

In this same section of the forum, called Mira-in board hub motors. Should be a little further down the list of threads. 

You can host pics direct on the forum of you haven't got them online already. Otherwise use before and after the internet link.... And working with the controllers or motors.


----------

